

Help Child Soldiers Fight - mapleoin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7uW5m_tAGk

======
tome
As much as I agree with the message that forcing children to act as soldiers
is atrocious, I strongly disagree with their proposition that anyone who is
not acting to prevent it is actually propping up the injustice.

~~~
jerf
That argument doesn't scale. Devote literally 100% of your waking hours to
helping child soldiers, and you're still an asshole because you don't care
about your carbon footprint... to pick one example out of the _thousands of
things_ worth caring about.

~~~
tptacek
Just because you're frustrated at the sheer number of things that need to be
dealt with doesn't mean that those concerns aren't valid.

~~~
jerf
That's not the argument I'm addressing.

------
symptic
I found this video much more compelling:
[http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5K4yhPSQEzo&feature=relate...](http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5K4yhPSQEzo&feature=related)

------
motoko
Is there global issue that can't be solved by a witty youtube video produced
by insulated white Americans? You hear that, Africa! Your children should be
in enrolled at your local suburban high school! Knives are wrong! Shame on
you!

~~~
tptacek
It's not really insightful to critique an issue ad for not itself solving the
issue it's raising awareness for. You could apply the same superficial
analysis to _any_ awareness ad.

~~~
motoko
I do.

~~~
tptacek
So, you do something superficial and annoying, and then your defense is that
you do it a lot. Well played!

~~~
motoko
No, I consistently am not moved by status-posturing awareness spending. Truth
isn't a marketing expense, and I don't appreciate having my opinions
manipulated by advertising regardless if the advertisement's goal is ethical,
logical, or true.

------
gojomo
Funny. Way off-topic. Flagged.

